# How to force shared albums and slideshows to one full-screen photo



## IainH (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm a new user of Lightroom CC (the latest cloud product). I've shared a couple of albums to the web, and in each case, Lightroom seems to randomly display photos 4 to a page. I always want one photo, full screen, regardless of size or resolution. How can I force this to be the case?

I don't see any options when I share an album, and the slideshow controls don't seem to allow me to choose either; it's not in Share settings...

Hoping for a solution before Christmas Day!

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi Iain, welcome to the forum!

Go to the web interface at Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom, select the Sharing view on the left and select the album you shared. Then towards the top, go to the Display view to see how it will be displayed to your viewers. At the bottom, there's some theme and appearance controls, and one is basically a long line of single images. It may not be quite what you're looking for, but it should be a lot closer.


----------



## IainH (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks, Victoria, that's worked a treat.

It still feels odd to have to go to the website to change these settings; so I've provided that feedback to Adobe.

Now I can't find where to change the speed, but I've changed it before so I'm sure I'll track it down again. I feel that the viewer should be able to choose it, but the only controls I see are pause/play, full screen and close.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2019)

They're gradually adding the extra options into the CC apps so hopefully it'll be added in time.

In the meantime, in the gallery's Photos view, click the ... button to get to the slideshow settings.


----------

